# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/4/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun day with this family, celebrating an 11 year old birthday. Who caught the most fish.

We had some good pulls, and saw a handful of good reds, but unfortunately with the slightly elevated tides we were not able to get with in striking range. These fish were pushed up high in the grass chasing finger mullet and grass shrimp.

Looks like after this Low system passes we will have some good winds. If you want to try your hand at sight casting give us a call. Or, if you want to wade, it looks like there will be some good days to fish along the many reefs SA bay has to offer.

All are fish have continued to be released this year, in an effort to help our bays rebound. Thanks to all my clients.


----------



## Fishwrangler (Jul 23, 2019)

Comparatively speaking, what have your trout catch rates been this year compared to last? I’m just trying to get a gauge on how much the freeze has affected the fishing. Reds across the board seem to be alright.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I would say our trout catches are down 50-60 percent. the freeze did impact our entire bay system. my opinion is the emergency limit that was put in place down in the lower coast, should have come all the way up to at least Matagorda. This is the reason we have gone to catch and release this year. Wish more folks in our area would be doing the same, but it is a choice. I think it is going to take a few years to get back to what we considered normal fishing.


Fishwrangler said:


> Comparatively speaking, what have your trout catch rates been this year compared to last? I’m just trying to get a gauge on how much the freeze has affected the fishing. Reds across the board seem to be alright.


----------

